
Vim 8.0.1238 adds highlighting of all matches while incremental searching - tambourine_man
https://github.com/vim/vim/releases/tag/v8.0.1238
======
tambourine_man
Enable 'incsearch' and 'hlsearch':

[https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/79hi4q/vim_801238_adds...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/79hi4q/vim_801238_adds_highlighting_of_all_matches_while/)

